# what heater wattage for 75Gal?



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

And recommendation on how many watts? Also, can someone recommend me a good submersible heater?

thanks!


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

as far as submersible goes, I've been running a 200watt rena cal top light for what seems like forever in my 46 gallon

in my 75 gallon tank i have a 250watt Eheim Jager that is amazing. just be sure your tank is tall as this heater is very long.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I would actually go 150W in that size, because if it locks ON it will give you more time to notice before your tank hits 105F and all your fish are dead. Recommend Eheim submersible filters. Nothing else. I've had a dozen brands blow up on me or lock on, and only ONE eheim ever failed on me. Dunno why I get so many failures. Maybe I need a power line conditioner.

W


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> And recommendation on how many watts? Also, can someone recommend me a good submersible heater?
> 
> thanks!


Usually 2 to 2.5 watts per gallon depending on room temperature. So a 150 to 200watts max. I like Eheim and Hydor but I had 1 Eheim heater stop working after many years.


----------



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

I use a 150w Eheim on my 75 gallon and it was easily able to hold the temp at 86C during an outbreak of ich.


----------

